# Secret Service Probing Obama Assassination Poll on Facebook



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Secret Service Probing Obama Assassination Poll on Facebook*

FOXNews - Joshua Rhett Miller - ‎19 minutes ago‎
AP Sept. 26: President Barack Obama speaks at the Congressional Black Caucus Foundation, Inc. dinner on in Washington, DC The US Secret Service is investigating a "poll" posted on Facebook that asked users the most unsocial, *...*
Facebook shuts Obama be killed poll, Secret Service is investigating San Francisco Chronicle

Secret Service probing Facebook poll on Obama The Associated Press


----------



## KNL86 (May 28, 2009)

they shut the poll down.. WTF!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I guess the results were not in Obamas favor.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

So much for freedom of speech, I wonder what would have happened if that had been GW instead?


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Obama will hopefully assassinate (politically speaking) himself by the time his 4 years are up. I am hopeful that the majority of voters will finally realize that this socialist is not what we are all about in the USA. Any true American would never vote someone like him into office. The question is whether us true Americans are now outnumbered? If the answer is yes than the USA is nearing it's end.........


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I cant stand the son of a bitch but that poll was retarded.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Some people just don't think. Talk about the assassination of any president has always been investigated by the Secret Service.

Where has Sarah Palin been lately?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would certainly "probe" her if I were Secret Service!


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Wolfman said:


> +1 on the retardation of the poll, and -100 to anyone who was stupid enough to vote in the affirmative. While I personally think the man is hell-bent on destroying our nation through his thinly veiled socialist policies I do not wish him ill. Rather, let him be the catalyst that snaps this country out of its media-induced stupor and gets people to finally wake up. While he's at it he can flush out the rest of the socialist rats.
> 
> Hints don't seem to be working and nothing but an onslaught of totalitarianism will get people to realize what's going on in Washington and across the nation. The alarm clock has been buzzing for the last few administrations but people just keep hitting the "snooze" button. Perhaps a bucket of cold water is what we need.


+1 To your +1


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Heck! I clicked on this because I thought the Secret Service was PROBING Obama...


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I WOULD be curious to know if a similar poll WAS done for President Bush and if it happened...where was the outrage?


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I WOULD be curious to know if a similar poll WAS done for President Bush and if it happened...where was the outrage?


I think it is hard to play the what if game. I would bet there would be similar outrage. Talking about the want to kill somebody is not smart, especially if it is a sitting president.

Each have had their issues with different political sides, but that does not make it acceptable to talk about assassinating them.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Eagle13 said:


> I think it is hard to play the what if game. I would bet there would be similar outrage. Talking about the want to kill somebody is not smart, especially if it is a sitting president.
> 
> Each have had their issues with different political sides, but that does not make it acceptable to talk about assassinating them.


 I wasnt playing 'what if'...I believe such a poll happened and that no one in the media gave a shit about it.....double standard. I totally agree with you, I dont even joke about crap like that for fear some idiot will take it serious and I just dont wanna wake up to a flash bang and a dozen Suburbans in my yard.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> I wasnt playing 'what if'...I believe such a poll happened and that no one in the media gave a shit about it.....double standard. I totally agree with you, I dont even joke about crap like that for fear some idiot will take it serious and _*I just dont wanna wake up to a flash bang and a dozen Suburbans in my yard.*_


+1 to that!!! That made me laugh, but aren't they driving hybrids yet?


----------

